# Water in Merlin frame



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Have any other Merlin owners found they get water in the frame? Happened with my old road frame, my Agilis, and now my Magia. 
Was rebuilding the Magia and dumped about half cup of water out of the frame.
And I rarely ride in wet conditions. Also very tedious about not spraying water on seatpost when washing.
I was very surprised, again!


----------



## merlinago (Jan 12, 2010)

never had that issue, but i wouldn't worry too much about it. the ti won't corrode. if it comes in contact w/ your bottom bracket it could do some damage to the spindle. i'd be sure to apply some anti-sieze to the BB. 

hmmm condensation, maybe?


----------



## socrates (Sep 1, 2006)

It happened with my CR Works. Twicw in fact and for some reason never again. local dealer thought it might be condensation.


----------

